# plastisol first or vinyl?



## txjet (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a plastisol transfer that will go on the back, then a custom vinyl name to go above it. Vinyl is 15 sec @ 310 deg and plastisol is 8 sec @ 350 deg.

Can the plastisol handle another pressing (to apply the vinyl) or should i move the garment off the press so the other transfer isn't affected?

In other words what's the best method?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Safest method is just to move it off the press. In situations where that's not possible, I always press the hottest transfer first, then work your way up to the coolest setting one.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I try to avoid "double pressing" if possible......While most materials can take it, it does cause the material to fail sooner...


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

We do this a lot, we add vinyl names on the back of our t's above the plastisol transfer, and haven't had a issue. I always lay a Teflon sheet over the transfer and sometimes even a clean used plastisol sheet to help protect. 
Possible due to different mfg of transfers yours could react different but I'd sure give it a shot. You could check into using different vinyl if your worried, some can work at 250-305 range by changing your press time...


----------



## txjet (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna play it safe and only press the vinyl area. I just finished all the plastisol transfers, now taking a break before the vinyl


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Press the hottest and longest dwell time first.


----------

